# Filling holes in transom



## kuzus (Apr 23, 2009)

I would use an epoxy putty, like Superbond. If you are refering in 3M 5200, by "5500", then that will work for small holes.


----------



## BigAlPachecko (Nov 27, 2008)

It was a typo. Thanks for your response. Just standard bolt holes (1/4"?)


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Use a material like silicone, 4200, or 5200. That is the advice I got from Custom Gheenoe. Reason is that it needs to expand and contract with the hull as it heats, cools and flexes. If you were to use a solid object like dowel it would develop a leak and you would get water intrusion.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

5200 will work just fine. you could get very technical with it, but the end result will be the same. You just want to keep the water out.


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have always uses stainless bolts and nuts with fender washers and 5200 in hole and behind fender washers. Is this overkill??


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I have always uses stainless bolts and nuts with fender washers and 5200 in hole and behind fender washers.  Is this overkill??


There is no overkill with boats, Jimmy!

-T


----------

